# What type of chicks are these?



## BamaChicks

We bought these chicks at Tractor Supply. The chicks in the first 2 pics are straight run bantams and are 3 wks old in the pic. The white one had 2 black dots on its head when we got it and has developed more spots daily. The standard sized chicks are bantams and are almost 4 weeks old. The 3rd and 4th pic are of the same chick (was trying to get a good pic of the feather colors).








We also have 2 of these girls that were in a bin marked red pullet








We are new to raising chickens and would like to know what type we have and what color eggs to expect. I have some Americauna's coming mid April and would like to have a good variation in egg colors.

Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## BamaChicks

Here is another of the red pullets.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Rhandi

The black bantam with the orange stripes is a golden seabright. The two bantams that are similar are Old English game bantam. I found all my TSC breeds on the cackle hatchery website. Good luck


----------



## BamaChicks

Thank you!! We are new to chickens and didn't really know what we wanted when we got these. A family friend owns the local farm supply store and has already ordered us some Americaunas and Cuckoo Marans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere

The red pullets are likely ISA hens and will lay brown eggs. 
When in doubt, look at the earlobes ( chicks may need to be older) white skinned earlobes will lay a white or very near white pale egg, red ear lobes will lay a shaded egg (usually brown, but there are exceptions with green/blue depending on breed).


----------



## Rhandi

If you find out what breed the white and black bantam is please let me know. I believe it could be a black tailed white Japanese bantam. l also have similar pullets so if you figure out their breed I would love to know. I believe mine are buff orpingtons but not for sure. I am attaching pics of my similar chicks for you to see.


----------



## BamaChicks

On another post someone said either an Asutralorp Leghorn cross or an Austra White. The pics do look a lot like our Dottie does. I'm hoping the black chick is the Golden Seabright as that is a beautiful bird. Our white bantam is almost twice the size of the other bantams and they are the same age. Your pullets do look a lot like ours. The red is probably a ISA which is a cross between a Rhode Island Red rooster and certain Rhode Island White hens. From what I read they were bread for industrial purposes and are good egg layers. I'm still not sure about the white pullets.








This is a stock photo I found online that looks like my red pullet. It was listed as an ISA Brown.








This is a stock photo of adult ISA browns.

I'm really interested to know for sure about the bantams. Let me know also if you find out anything!! I'm brand new to this chicken raising and am learning as I go. I have some new chicks coming toward the end of April when I get these out of the brooder. I'm ordering specific types this time so I know what I'm getting.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## BamaChicks

Rhandi, where did you get yours? They do look a lot like ours! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Rhandi

We got ours from tractor supply. Our white bantams are the same size as the others. I am pretty positive the black chicks we both have are the golden seabright. I also have a silver seabright chick. You can see all my chicks on one of my posts, I think it is titled new chicks. I have listed the breeds I am pretty sure of beside their updated pics. This is our first time with chicks also. We got the hang of our goats and decided we would try chickens and ducks.


----------



## Fiere

I had a chick that was identical to your Dottie one, and she was a leghorn crossed with something. Judging by the size of her compared to the bantams, I'd say that is what she is, as leghorns are not a large bird but are certainly larger than bantams. I had a picture of her once but can't seem to find it, now.

The ISA a hens are 80% layers at least for their first cycle. Mine laid 7 days a week, skipping a day maybe once or twice a month, then as two year olds went down to 8-10 eggs a day for a flock of 12. At 3 they production dropped to about 50%. They are wonderful layers, the brown eggs from the supermarket come from ISA hens. Here are two of my girls roaming about the yard.


----------



## BamaChicks

The ISA hens definitely look like our girls are starting to look. So I think you are right. So far all 3 of them are super sweet.

I noticed tonight that all of the bantams, except Dottie, have gray colored legs and feet. Are you familiar with Golden Seabrights as I have been told that is possibly what one of them is? I've also been told that the other 2 bantams look like Old English Gamebirds. We hope this is right because adult birds old both types are beautiful.

This chick is the only one we don't have an ID on now. We have three that look identical. No spots or distinguishing characteristics on either. Of our chicks, they are the most skittish. Although once you finally catch them they will perch on your hand. 















Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## redman40

They look lik the chicks I got buff bramas


----------



## redman40

My message is Rhandi


----------



## Rhandi

That is a cute chick redman, I will keep that breed in mind. Thank you


----------



## OmFlock

Bamachicks, I believe your white hens are white rocks.


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------

